# Paddling Music



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

you could just look in the credits and find the songs individually


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, yeah, but I don't have all the vids I want the tunes to. That's kind of a last resort right now.


----------



## Gnarcissist (Jul 11, 2007)

here's a credit list for valhalla...

Music from the Kayak video valhalla

not sure about any of the others


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Amongst it has a song "Free" on the New Zealand segment. Helio tracked it down using the credits. If you want a copy of that one, let me know.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Probably not what you're looking for but some of our favorites:

Paddling Life magazine -- for Paddling, Sea Kayaking, Whitewater Rafting, Kayaking, Canoeing, Kayak Fishing, Outrigger Canoe, Rec Boats and Touring, plus boating Blogs, Photos and News Clearinghouse.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Derk,
Valhalla and Wehyakin took songs from these artists:
Slightly Stoopid - Killing Me Deep Inside
Jack Johnson - don't remember. Every track can be used for kayaking
Dick Dale

I'll find out more for you, but you should own/rip songs from the above three artists on your I-pod regardless. They're also in just about every big surf film.

TGR pulls alot of stuff from Surfdog Records. You could use this as a reference.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

There is a great Thievery Corporation song called Lebanese Blond in Wehaykin, I think its for the Norway section. "Too low to find my way, to high to wonder why," that pretty much sums up my average day on the river. IMO, Thievery Corp is awesome post-paddling lounging music. 

Amoungst It also has a great track by the Karminsky Experience called Exploration for the Homathko part. Sorry if that's not what you're looking for, I dig the electronic stuff.

If you're looking for the soundtrack to any of the YGP movies, just buy a Swollen Members CD, I think they've used every half-way decent song that group ever put out. Too bad they were about 3 years behind the snowboarding movies that used the same songs. Action sports filmakers need to find a new favorite rap group.


----------

